# Article on Sharing the Gospel by Don Miller



## Covenant Joel (Apr 25, 2006)

I would appreciate some comments on this article by Don Miller (of Blue Like Jazz fame). Many of his thoughts resonate with my thinking and my experience, but I wonder how right he is on this issue.

Searching for the Gospel of Jesus

Thanks.


----------

